# Applying Cure While Frozen



## Rahzel427 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello All,

New to the forum to ask a question I have researched and found little on specifically.  I purchased two pieces of pork belly frozen from my butcher on Tuesday, about 3.5 and 3 lbs, and wanted to start the curing process right away.  I kept the frozen belly in my fridge for a few hours then applied a dry rub cure that night, while it was still mostly frozen.  It is two days into the cure now.  Did I waste my time applying it while atill frozen or will the cure take?  Thank you all.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 11, 2019)

When I first started, I read you always made sure the stuff was thawed out first. I always have since.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2019)

It won't accept cure while it's frozen.
Best temp for curing is between 36° and 38°.
I keep my fridge at exactly 37°.

Bear


----------



## Rahzel427 (Jul 11, 2019)

So essentially, it was thawing while the cure was on...it should be thawed by now, but will it be accepying the cure now? Should I start the process over?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2019)

Rahzel427 said:


> So essentially, it was thawing while the cure was on...it should be thawed by now, but will it be accepying the cure now? Should I start the process over?




You can check with others, like ChefJJ or DaveOmak, but I would doubt a couple days laying around on some frozen meat would do a lot of Degrading to the cure.
The meat will accept it after thawing, and like I said, as long as the cure hasn't degraded you should be in good shape.

Bear


----------

